# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wessels (Reuver)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wessels

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Reuver, Praktijk Wessels/ Wegewijs-de Jong, Reuver

Adres: Broeklaan 4-B, Reuver

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkreuver.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wessels*

----------

